# Is "Havanaise" and "Habanera" the same?



## zumosu (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi there,

I have been wondering if "Havanaise" and "Habanera" are the same? I've recently bought a CD of Carmen by London Symphony Orchestra & Claudio Abbad. And the piece in Act 1 is called "Havanaise". I thought it would have to be "Habanera" but then found on the internet that "Havanaise" also exists. Can anyone tell me the difference, please?

Thanks!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes.

Havanaise is the French
Habanera is the Spanish

The word comes from the city name, "Havana, Cuba"

"Slow Cuban (orig. African) song and dance (Habana = Havana), which became very popular in Sp. It is in simple duple time and dotted rhythm."


----------

